# A little bit off topic: Bashing (Eos R) and seriousness of reviews - post serious EOS R reviews



## xps (Nov 11, 2018)

Lying at home after being hit by an gastrointestinal virus, I spent a lot of time looking various reviews and videos about newer bodies.
IMO a lot of the "reviews" (with a big count of clicks and likes) of the Eos R and other new cameras do copy arguments of pre-reviewers and do blow up negative points. (just a few mention the closed curtain an other small goodies on this soooo bad body)

Others are bashing new products by an gibe in non reviews (e.g. https://www.dpreview.com/videos/0796181730/dpreview-tv-time-lapse-photography, look about at 6:00. Why not mentioning their holy A7III too?... If the reviewer wants to claim the missing intervalometer feature in some bodies, he could mention that without showing just ONE product...)

So, if you know about serious reviews of the EOS R, please post them here.

Thanks


----------



## Tremotino (Nov 11, 2018)

maybe this review suits you. I agree with him, the AF-nose-problem is in my case not like he explained but yeah.. make your one opinion


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2018)

xps said:


> [..] Others are bashing new products by an gibe in non reviews (e.g. https://www.dpreview.com/videos/0796181730/dpreview-tv-time-lapse-photography, look about at 6:00. Why not mentioning their holy A7III too?... If the reviewer wants to claim the missing intervalometer feature in some bodies, he could mention that without showing just ONE product...) [..]



I think the R was a good example to use for a missing intervalometer, since both the 6D2 and 5D4 have it built in, but the R, which is positioned in between those 2 from a pricing and features POV, lacks it.
We can debate if that counts as "removing" it or not, but it deserves calling out since it's a pure software feature.

Back to your main point: I've noticed a big difference in opinion between the reviewers that used it for a few days and reviewers that used it for a few weeks. For bonus points: read the reports on this forum from people who have used an EOS M5/M50 before and those who haven't and compare them.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 11, 2018)

Who says that intervalometer is missing in EOS-R? The intervalometer function is there under every movie mode and actually it's full automatic mode is quite impressive when taking transition at dawn/dusk that other cameras struggle with.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Who says that intervalometer is missing in EOS-R? The intervalometer function is there under every movie mode and actually it's full automatic mode is quite impressive when taking transition at dawn/dusk that other cameras struggle with.



Does it have the intervalometer where it will take actual stills and store those on the SD card or only the version where it will output only a downscaled movie?


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 11, 2018)

Most of the reviews are impression-based and a fewer number are evidence-based. I think the impression-based ones mostly reflect one person's understanding (or lack of it) about the camera and are useless to me. The evidence-based ones have some actual pictures/movies to back up the claims and are worth to view, even if you may not totally agree with the reviewer.
The clip here is an example of evidence-based review where the photographer took pictures with the EOS-R camera in a number of different settings and discusses the pros and cons of each.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 11, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> Does it have the intervalometer where it will take actual stills and store those on the SD card or only the version where it will output only a downscaled movie?


It combines the images in an All-I movie where the individual jpegs can be extracted from it at 4k or HD resolution. No it does not save RAW or jpeg files individually.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> It combines the images in an All-I movie where the individual jpegs can be extracted from it at 4k or HD resolution. No it does not save RAW or jpeg files individually.



Right, the 6D2 and 5D4 have an intervalometer where it will save the individual pictures, which is also what Chris and Jordan are talking about in the video linked above.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 11, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> Right, the 6D2 and 5D4 have an intervalometer where it will save the individual pictures, which is also what Chris and Jordan are talking about in the video linked above.



I didn't know that. The 5Ds has an intervalometer but only saves the movie, not the frames.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 11, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Who says that intervalometer is missing in EOS-R? The intervalometer function is there under every movie mode and actually it's full automatic mode is quite impressive when taking transition at dawn/dusk that other cameras struggle with.


I believe that is called time lapse movie. Note that the 6D2 also shoots time lapse movies. This is not the same as an intervalometer which shoots a series of individual images.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2018)

While intervalometer is a feature that I only tried once on my 5D MK IV, and I have a Canon remote with the feature, I'd still like to see it on my R. I've had my R now for two , or is it three weeks, it gets used every day, but I do not try every function, just what is needed, so those who go thru each function and honestly review it are welcome. There are some who review spec sheets, that usually does not impress me.

When I see a complaint or question, my R is about 3 inches from my hand as I type, so I try to duplicate the function or answer the question, just as long as it can be understood.

I don't do video at all, but hit the record button a few minutes ago. It apparently worked, but I don't know what I got and will just format the card.

Since I used my 5D MK IV and my SL2 pretty much always in live view mode, the R seems to work the same way, just better. The more I use it, the better I am becoming with the controls.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 12, 2018)

I bought my 6D2 over a year ago, and I’m still learning to use it and am still discovering new things. I have not digested the 600-page manual adequately. (Admittedly a lot of it is about modes I’ll never use.)

So I can’t see how an impressionistic review from a few days use could mean much. If I tried doing that with a Nikon, most of my impression would be that things turned the wrong way (i. e. backward from Canon).

When reviewers run specific tests in the time they have, I can learn something if the tests measure something important to me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2018)

stevelee said:


> When reviewers run specific tests in the time they have, I can learn something if the tests measure something important to me.



Yes, I've been bitten by tethering capability of Nikon, I made a bad assumption that it would be equal to Canon. That was a big mistake. There are few reviews, I guess if you are getting support from them in the way of advertising, just not commenting is one way of avoiding criticism.


----------



## Talys (Nov 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, I've been bitten by tethering capability of Nikon, I made a bad assumption that it would be equal to Canon. That was a big mistake. There are few reviews, I guess if you are getting support from them in the way of advertising, just not commenting is one way of avoiding criticism.


I used to think that Canon's tethering could be so much better, with only minor changes, until I tried Sony and Nikon. Now, I'm glad it isn't so much worse =X


----------



## Jethro (Nov 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't do video at all, but hit the record button a few minutes ago. It apparently worked, but I don't know what I got and will just format the card.


I did something similar a little while ago with my 6D (over 5 years old). I had to work out how to play it back.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tremotino said:


> maybe this review suits you. I agree with him, the AF-nose-problem is in my case not like he explained but yeah.. make your one opinion



Focus by nose is a new, coveted feature!


----------

